# Digimon



## dragon-fox (Oct 18, 2007)

heh. I know digimon is quite popular on FA here. For the past week ive been looking for digimon adventure (season 1) episodes in english (because i hate subtitles)
 Anyways, i found episodes 1-21, but i cant find the rest, and i think theres like 54 of them. 

If anyone knows where i could find them, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jinxsis (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, Youtube would be the best place. But If it's not there then you might wanna buy the whole set at a store


----------



## dragon-fox (Oct 19, 2007)

Jinxsis said:
			
		

> Well, Youtube would be the best place. But If it's not there then you might wanna buy the whole set at a store



buying stuffs a waste of time! illegal downloading rules the school! lol
jk

but yeah, im too cheap to buy that because im probably only gonna watch it once anyways


----------



## Shadowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

I watched the entire 1st and 3rd season of Digimon on Youtube. The episodes are usually cut up into one or three parts because of their size, so you have to follow links to the remaining chapters after you finish one. But I think it's awesome, you don't have to spend any money!


----------



## lance.f (Oct 19, 2007)

ah Digimon i miss the show


----------



## Kloudmutt (Oct 19, 2007)

if you wanna get complete series fansubs are your best bet but since you dont wanna read good luck finding those dubbed cuts from 4 kids cuz censorship cut out lotsa cool stuff example:

1st season when the kids go back to the real world they are trying to get a ride kai goes first making a fuzz with no luck then goes matt... what you saw was matt with no luck at all complaining to kai about the stuck kitten excuse... what i saw was matt goes to the street raises a hand and a hot blonde on a XJ jaguar stops saying hop in handsome he refuses and goes back then kai goes why did you left matt screams the friggin car was to small for all of ud dumbass


----------



## lance.f (Oct 19, 2007)

I miss lame tai and agumon n gabumon n that vampire guy


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 21, 2007)

is this the one when thay use phones


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 21, 2007)

Wait, the first digimon was dubbed by 4Krap?


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 21, 2007)

i would use youtube. that how i watch the 3rd season of digimon.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 21, 2007)

is digimon still on?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah, Jetix has it if I recall.


----------



## Tomtenizze (Oct 22, 2007)

I got Season 1 in good quality, Season 2 in bad quality and Season 3 in a decent quality and all episodes in english.
Also got Digimon Frontier and Digimon Savers and good quality, but japense audio and english subtitles.
If you want anything and I would happily share it, though I got horrible upload speed. (Send a PM if you interested)


----------



## darkdoomer (Oct 22, 2007)

saw some episodes on youtube , and really it's not what i expected from this animÃ© =/ 


. . . it' fucking gay.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 22, 2007)

I dont have it here ever..but ash now for pokemon ash hit puberty..like a ton of bricks


----------



## abciance (Oct 25, 2007)

furries' obession with digimon is a bit frightening


----------



## lance.f (Oct 26, 2007)

i aint that obsessed


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 28, 2007)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> Wait, the first digimon was dubbed by 4Krap?



Seasons 1, 2 and 3 were dubbed by Saban.


----------



## FanaticRat (Oct 28, 2007)

I liked seasons one and three; two not so much, and four...well, that just blew.

Is the new season any good? I've heard bad things about it from my friends, but I've never bothered to watch it.


----------



## Lucedo (Oct 28, 2007)

Speaking of Digimon, I recently came across a comparison site where you learn the differences between the edited version and the original uncut Japanese version. The link is here:

http://www.duckfeather.net/digimon/index.htm

So far there the first and third seasons are complete. Recently they are doing the fifth season.

I made an anthro Guilmon character called Guilina. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/683213/


----------



## Arbiter (Oct 28, 2007)

FanaticRat said:
			
		

> I liked seasons one and three; two not so much, and four...well, that just blew.
> 
> Is the new season any good? I've heard bad things about it from my friends, but I've never bothered to watch it.



my friends have told me alot of bad stuff about the 5th season. so i ain't watching it. and i agree, 1st and 3rd season were the best of the series, 4th just sucked big time


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Nov 8, 2007)

I Think in Youtube theres this one guy that has all the epsds but not dub their in spanish but still with all the good stuff not cut, but still if you dont understand spanish just ignore this post  they also have Sailor Moon, Inuyasha, Blood+, and Bleach in spanish too :3


----------



## Roiyaru Inu (Feb 4, 2008)

If your still looking for the whole Digimon season one go to www.crunchyroll.com
Its on there in Japanese and some in english the other seasons are on there too. ^^


----------



## NythWolf (Feb 5, 2008)

you should be able to find digimon on youtube, myspace videos,and if not google video. plus renamon rocks as well as ladydevimon, and some others


----------

